# how much is a Mosin Nagant worth?



## dan1088352 (Aug 7, 2006)

My grandfather left me a mosin nagant, I believe its a M1944 (no scope) which saw use in WWII. it is in almost perfect visual condition, but it is not in shooting condition. there have been no modifications to it or anything like that. I am looking to see how much it is worth.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

About 75 dollars.


----------



## dan1088352 (Aug 7, 2006)

thats it? ive seen imatations that cost more then that


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm afraid he's right. If it were a sniper rifle it would definitly be worth some coin, but a standard infantry rifle aint worth much. Pick up a SHOTGUN NEWS papper next time you're at wal-mart, there's alot of russian,chinese, and other mosins in there.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Simple case of "made too many". The copies cost more because they're shootable. A working Mosin, around here, can be had at the dealer's for about $90-$120, depending on condition and accessories (bayonet, etc).

But you're missing the point.

You've got a gun that has actual history. Who cares if it's worthless? Besides which, I'm sure there's some degree of family history to it. Keep the damn thing, forget about selling it.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

dave_w has it right too many made. Well the way I look at it you can never make too many guns unless they totally suck. I bought a 91/30 for $33.00 back in the happy times. Now you can not buy one for any where that cheep. It also depends on the market in your area.


----------



## Adriel (Oct 5, 2006)

Had one of them, i thought it would be worth more too, i got $60 bucks for it - not to profitable at all.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Yeah. I'm thinking about picking up a cheap Mauser , Enfield, or Mosin to have and shoot. Something about dealing with a heavy trigger pull, scratched wood, and dulled finish to remind one what a real rifle is, as opposed to the box queens we all have for target work.


----------



## yellowtail3 (Dec 20, 2006)

dan1088352 said:


> My grandfather left me a mosin nagant.


Keep it because you got it from Granddad. It isn't worth much dollar-wise because there a about a gazillion of them; good shooters are around a hundred bucks, ofttimes less.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i bought one at a store about a month ago for $80 thats is a very good shooter.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Dave_w said:


> Yeah. I'm thinking about picking up a cheap Mauser , Enfield, or Mosin to have and shoot. Something about dealing with a heavy trigger pull, scratched wood, and dulled finish to remind one what a real rifle is, as opposed to the box queens we all have for target work.


Add a Swiss K31 to the list of considerations... AMAZING accuracy, great triggers, and smooth actions. The ammo is no more expensive than .303 Brit (or commercial 8MM Mauser or 7.62x54r). The Swiss never used corrosive ammo, so the bores are always bright, but the stocks can be pretty beat-up. If you pick up a walnut-stocked version, they're a lot less beat-up than the beech ones. You can get one for around $150 in pretty nice shape. You can even get a very nice clamp-on scope mount for them. I'd highly recommend them. They're great for showing up people who think beat-to-crap guns can't shoot...


----------



## Radar1975 (Dec 26, 2006)

It is true that the Russian's made too many Mossin's but that is not why they are poor shooting guns. At the end of the war the Russians took millions of these guns and placed them in factories. They disassembled the guns and threw all the parts into giant cleaning containers. Then they assembled the guns by just grabbing the parts out of the bins. If you look at the gun you have I'm sure the numbers on the bolt, barrell, butt plate do not match. If the numbers on the gun you have all match it is either a forgery or a very rare piece. I went to a gun show and bought 6 1944's for $150. I kept the one that shoots the best and the rest I sold. The Mauser K98 is a much better gun and easier to find with matching numbers. But it came from your grandpa and even if it hangs on the wall in my book it would be priceless.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Radar1975 said:


> It is true that the Russian's made too many Mossin's but that is not why they are poor shooting guns.


I wouldn't say they're "poor shooting" by nature. Mine are fairly accurate, but you have to be mindful of a few things. The triggers were designed to be simple and reliable, not smooth. They probably have the simplest trigger of any gun ever made. I've never bothered, but you can do some work at home to bring the trigger pull down. The bolts will stick, but most of the time, that's due to shooting lacquered ammo through a gun with a little cosmoline left in the chamber (makes a NASTY glue in there when fired). I took care of that by putting a 28-gauge bore swab on the end of a drill, drowning it in solvent, and letting 'er rip. I had CAREFULLY marked how far I could go, to make sure I didn't get too far in and hit the rifling. Mine shoot fairly high. I've been meaning to replace the front sight post with something longer to remedy this... having to adjust the sights is also pretty par-for-the course.

They are what they are... you have to put a little work into 'em, but they can be pretty decent shooters. I like mine because I can practice with a real rifle caliber for like 8 cents/round.


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Gun show Mosin ... $100

Box of Soft Tips ... $4

Watching "Sherpa Kurt" finish off a small doe with a bayonet to the heart ...

Priceless!!


----------



## couchtr26 (Jan 16, 2007)

I've never had a problem with a Mosin. Plus if you have a C&R you can order them for a little over $60. Check them over but most are shootable. Shootable doesn't equal accurate, though most are fair. They work. Also, if you are going into extreme cold they shouldn't need much. Cosmolene and usually the country of import matter a lot. Some Russians are good, some suck. Get a bunch cheap at a gun show and find the best one. The rest dispose of, sell them, whatever. However, if you are looking for a nice shooting bolt. The K-31 is nice but is slowly getting harder to find. The Enfield is a good choice, so is the Mauser (Yugoslavs can be found for under $150.) Anyway, on old military rifles check them out. They are usually pretty bullet proof. The M-44, I'm not a big fan of to be honest. In the Mosins the M 91-30 are the best, M-39 if you can get especially (Finnish capture.) They will have less recoil and give a better sight picture but are about 4 feet long and 5 1/2 if you attach the bayonet. Also, avoid German marked Mausers if they are cheap. $200 or so are usually Russian capture and were not very well treated. Turk Mausers are also decent generally ugly but fair shooters. Persian and Swedes would probably be the best but are up on the pricey side. Sorry, if I talked anyone's ear off. Hope that helps.


----------



## smittyb (Jan 30, 2007)

i got a 91/30 and m44 for cheap. Also... got to love how cheap the 7.62X54R is!!! They are nice shooters though.

Oh, and dont sell it. Its worth more in your gun case than it is in cash.


----------



## couchtr26 (Jan 16, 2007)

Alright, I'll cede don't sell it and that the ammo is cheap. Besides they have enough to take down anything that moves in North America. Plus, check out this site if you're a Mosin fan hilarious http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinHumor.htm


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If it is not in "shooting condition" like you said, it is not worth over $30.00


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

If your grandpa gave it to you why would you sell it anyways


----------



## couchtr26 (Jan 16, 2007)

I was merely giving a generalization. On that note, I collect them and order 2-3 at a time and keep the good ones and eliminate the crap ones. No gun given by a relative should be sold but generally it is how Mosins are treated. As stated $65 per rifle, you can afford to get reasonable ones without breaking the bank. In fact, I think I might order a few going to order an M-95 Steyr Mannlicher Carbine. Ammo is a pain to find but have a source.


----------

